# Missing hunting/archery in Hawaii



## cambear (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello all of archerytalk

I just joined archerytalk today because I miss the hunting and archery world. I am generally not a chat/forum kind of person but I am now living my hunting life through other people's experiences. 

I joined the Air Force about a year ago, am loving it & do not regret my decision at all. However, sometimes in order to move along in life one must make sacrifices. Putting hunting/archery on hold was mine. You see, I am a girl (and yes, all of the woman out there may disagree when I say this) but I really need a man to hunt with me. And not just any man but a smart, dedicated hunter. Because that is what makes me a successful hunter. And in this new Air Force world of mine, there are not a whole lot of hunters, much less the hardcore hunters that I seek out. I am also in a totally new element...Hawaii. Yes, it may be 'paradise' and all but I grew up in Oregon, lived 4 summers in Alaska and 5 years in Montana. I LOVE the season change and cold weather...because we all know cold weather means hunting season! And when you think of Hawaii, hunting just really doesn't come to the mind - sure there is some pig hunting here and axis deer on some islands...it just isn't the same. At least for not for me. 

Things that I have previously enjoyed...LOVE indoor shoots and archery clubs, LOVE outdoor 3-D shoots, LOVEEEEEE hunting season and the ups/downs of it all. The times when you are so excited to be out and about in the woods, the times when you are purely miserable, cold and wondering why in the world you are sitting in a treestand FREEZING, the times when you think you will never even see an animal and a split second later an elk appears, you shoot it and your entire life changes, LOOOOVVVVEEE to eat wild game...and so on. And I am not a weapon snob. I love to rifle hunt also. There is a place for it all.

So while I am spending my time here, I am finding new ways to tap into the backwoods adventurer side of me. Like archerytalk....

Happy hunting to all of you out there!


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

Welcome to AT cambear and good luck to you in your search for a hunting partner. I love your description of hunting in the winter and of seeing and harvesting big game. What a thrill!

Youi may want to post this same message in the bowhunting section where it will get a lot of hits.

Good luck...:darkbeer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk cambear. Have fun here.


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

Hawaiian PM sent


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## trip13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Welcome*

:aero: Im on my way! :car: we can hunt some mongoose!! :archer:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

*Welcome and enjoy your tour in Hawaii*

Thanks for enlisting in the AF and congrats on getting your first assignment to Hawaii (Hickam I assume). I'm retired from the AF and worked at Pearl Harbor when my ex was assigned to Hickam. Although I never hunted in Hawaii, there is hunting available if you look for it (maybe on the other islands like the Big Island) and snow on top of Haleakela and Muana Kea for you to get your winter fix. Enjoy AT!:shade:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome Aboard! :wink:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure hawaii has hogs and turkey


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

